# Moving to Punta Prima



## TippyToes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi All
My husband and myself are moving to Punta Prima next week We're renting for six months initially before settling longer term. Although we're really excited lots of questions keep popping up.

I retired last week but husband will be working between Spain/UK. Does anyone know of any groups I can join/voluntary work I can offer services to to help with forging a social life. Unfortunately we don't speak Spanish.

Are there any language classes for beginners in the area? Likewise is there a ladies jogging club around the area?

We're bringing our car over in May. Can anyone recommend a mechanic?

Looking forward to responses.
Sheila


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Punta Prima? this is in Menorca island.


----------



## TippyToes (Feb 3, 2016)

No, mainland Spain near Torrevieja.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

TippyToes said:


> Hi All
> My husband and myself are moving to Punta Prima next week We're renting for six months initially before settling longer term. Although we're really excited lots of questions keep popping up.
> 
> I retired last week but husband will be working between Spain/UK. Does anyone know of any groups I can join/voluntary work I can offer services to to help with forging a social life. Unfortunately we don't speak Spanish.
> ...


We have lived in PP for the last 3 years or so. Language classes are no problem - there's a bar called the Asturias on PP strip which has them every week - but we are still useless at the language (that's our problem, not the teacher - who is very good)

I don't know about jogging but there are plenty of Tai Chi/Zumba etc - it won't take you long to figure it out

What I will say now is just personal taste - but there a couple of beach bars in PP which are very friendly (especially if you like dogs!) - and one of them is just great if you like a bit of rock 'n' roll in the afternoons (northern soul to follow when the weather improves)

Steve


----------



## TippyToes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Steve
We had a drink at the Nautilus which has a very small beach and we walked past the Sunrise which had live music. Looked lovely. Absolutely love Northern Soul so will make a point of finding the bars. 
I do believe there's another beach further up past the Sunrise as well. Is this where the Punta Prima strip is? Do you have to book in for the lessons?
So looking forward to it. 
Sheila


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

TippyToes said:


> Hi Steve
> We had a drink at the Nautilus which has a very small beach and we walked past the Sunrise which had live music. Looked lovely. Absolutely love Northern Soul so will make a point of finding the bars.
> I do believe there's another beach further up past the Sunrise as well. Is this where the Punta Prima strip is? Do you have to book in for the lessons?
> So looking forward to it.
> Sheila


Hi Sheila

re Spanish lessons

"This Friday 8th April there are no Spanish Classes. 
Therefore, instead, students are invited to attend on Tuesday 5th April.
●9.45am advanced students 
● 11.15am level 1 / beginners students
Normal Service is resumed the following week.
Tuesday 12th April. 
● 9.45am advanced students 
● 11.15am level 1 students
Friday 15th April. 
● 10.00 am 
● 11.15am Beginners students 
● 1.00 am advanced conversation Spanish students
Kind regards Mark 👍 ☺
"

Mark is very friendly and so are all the people we've met there at the Asturias.

By 'the strip' - I mean simply the strip of road on the beachside of the N332 at PP - there's maybe a dozen bars/restaurants along the strip (next to the double-carriageway) - the Asturias is the one next to the water tower (which is a German fish restaurant)


The guy who does the Northern Soul stuff is called Ricky Devine (he's a DJ) - he does various 'gigs' in the area - look on Facebook for the sunrise bars and ricky.

Personally - I much prefer the Sunrise bar furthest away from the Nautilus - it's nowhere near a road and very peaceful - except when I ask the boss-man to play some AC/DC! lol

Both Sunrise beachbars are very dog-friendly - may or may not suit you, but you won't be able to change it! lol


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

Tippy toes were moving to Punta Prima we complete in June when we return. We also have been on a winter holiday there. I belong to a local Sports centre. Go to Aqua and Pilates. Also spent a few Saturday's listening to Black Rose at the Sunrise Bar. Where are you buying in Punta Prima. We are buying next door to Punta Marina Commercial centre.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Tammydog said:


> Tippy toes were moving to Punta Prima we complete in June when we return. We also have been on a winter holiday there. I belong to a local Sports centre. Go to Aqua and Pilates. Also spent a few Saturday's listening to Black Rose at the Sunrise Bar. Where are you buying in Punta Prima. We are buying next door to Punta Marina Commercial centre.


If you've seen Black Rose in the Sunrise a few times, then I will probably know your face!

Steve


----------



## TippyToes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi
We're not buying. We once tried it. It "costa lotta" and we "losta lotta", so for us it's now long term rental. Maybe things will change when we've spent time out in Spain. 

We will be staying just off Calle Escorpiones, so it sounds very close to you Tammydog. I'll certainly join Aqua and Pilates. Got to fill my retirement some way!

Steve, thank you so much for all the Spanish class times. We'll definitely be enrolling! 

We will be buying pillows and duvets on arrival. Is the Zenia Boulevard shopping centre the place to go or is there somewhere else you could recommend.

We also need to open a bank account. Any recommendations?

Looking forward to buying you a drink; thanks for all your advice.

Sheila


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

We are with Sabedell as in Punta Prima also they a cash machine in The Punta Marina centre. And Aqua and Pilates is At the CDM sports centre in Calle Niagra. Playa Flamenca. And Steve this time last week I was up front in and Orange top dancing to Black Rose. Need to meet up in June at Sunrise on a Saturday then. The Yorkshire Linen company in Opp Boulivard is very good. And Primark is good for Uk size Bedding and Towels. Good luck!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Tammydog said:


> We are with Sabedell as in Punta Prima also they a cash machine in The Punta Marina centre. And Aqua and Pilates is At the CDM sports centre in Calle Niagra. Playa Flamenca. And Steve this time last week I was up front in and Orange top dancing to Black Rose. Need to meet up in June at Sunrise on a Saturday then. The Yorkshire Linen company in Opp Boulivard is very good. And Primark is good for Uk size Bedding and Towels. Good luck!


Tammydog - I've checked my photos! Did you have a blue and white hooped shirt under your orange top?

As for banks - it can be complicated, but we discovered that by having a Santander UK account AND a Santander Spain account (with at least 500 quid per month paid into the UK account) then withdrawals in Spain through the 'hole-in-the-wall' are free.

And there is a bedding place in La Zenia, close to the blue footbridge


----------



## Heath64 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi Sheila and everyone on here, 
My husband and I have just bought a house in Playa Flamenca. Will be moving out permanently late summer. Likewise we are also very excited but apprehensive. Any advice welcome on getting TV/broadband installed. 
Thanks Heather


----------



## Tammydog (Mar 7, 2015)

No it was not me.... But we went to Santander and they refused us at the time. But may check other banks when next over.


----------



## TippyToes (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Heath 64
Lovely to hear from you. As we're renting, WiFi is already installed. Luxury! 

We're up at 4:00 am tomorrow for early flights. As soon as we're settled we'll try to be as helpful as everyone else on here.

Good luck.

Sheila


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Heath64 said:


> Hi Sheila and everyone on here,
> My husband and I have just bought a house in Playa Flamenca. Will be moving out permanently late summer. Likewise we are also very excited but apprehensive. Any advice welcome on getting TV/broadband installed.
> Thanks Heather


Hi Heather

There's any number of people selling TV/broadband - if you join the Facebook group 'Orihuela Costa buy and sell' and ask the question you will get lots of local advice.

If there is already a satellite dish installed at your house - and you have a Sky or Freesat box in the UK, then the chances are that you can simply bring the box with you and connect to the dish. But remember that you won't be able to keep a Sky subscription without a UK address, although there are ways around that.

Steve


----------



## Heath64 (Apr 13, 2016)

stevec2x said:


> Hi Heather
> 
> There's any number of people selling TV/broadband - if you join the Facebook group 'Orihuela Costa buy and sell' and ask the question you will get lots of local advice.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, no there is no dish installed so think we will have to start from scratch.
I'll look on the site thanks for the advice.
Heather


----------



## Heath64 (Apr 13, 2016)

Ooh it is exciting, hope you had good journey and are enjoying the sun , settling in 
Heather


----------

